# Renewing BRP after 10 years



## JackiO (May 14, 2017)

Hi, I am an American that has lived in the UK since 2004 when I came over with my work for the US government. Since that time I met and married a Brit so have stayed in the UK since my retirement in 2015. Since I had legally been in the UK for 10 years at the time of my retirement I applied and received my full Indefinite Leave to Remain visa and did not have to go through the longer route of applying because my spouse is British. 

My problem, and what brought me to this forum, is that I'm looking for the information about what happens in 10 years when my BRP card expires. I will need to renew it, and I have found the information about how to do that on the internet in the past, thought I bookmarked it, but now I can't find it or my bookmark :-(

Is anybody else in this situation, needing to renew the BRP card for their Indefinite Leave to Remain visa? Can you point me in the right direction to find the info on the .gov.uk web site? Thanks!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Is there any reason why you don't want to be naturalised as British citizen? US allows dual citizenship, and with Brexit and all, citizenship will secure your future in UK, esp if you decide to live away for two years or more. 
To renew your BRP (because any photo ID needs to be renewed every 10 years to update your photo), see https://www.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/505037/BRP_RC__Form_03.pdf


----------



## JackiO (May 14, 2017)

I was just looking at the info on the US State department site and there seems to be an issue about if you 'request' citizenship in another country vice just being given it because of circumstances, i.e., some countries automatically give citizenship to foreign spouses, and in that case you don't have to renounce your US citizenship--however, the web site clearly states that if you REQUEST citizenship elsewhere that isn't allowed, so that made me a bit nervous about it. Also, I don't want to jeopardize my US government or social security pensions. At the moment, other than it being a bit more of a pain for me when coming into the UK than it is for my husband, there really isn't any need to apply for UK citizenship. I have been trying to explore all of the options but don't want to take any chances regarding losing my US citizenship or pensions.

Any info regarding that issue would be appreciated. 

Thanks, Jacki


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

JackiO said:


> I was just looking at the info on the US State department site and there seems to be an issue about if you 'request' citizenship in another country vice just being given it because of circumstances, i.e., some countries automatically give citizenship to foreign spouses, and in that case you don't have to renounce your US citizenship--however, the web site clearly states that if you REQUEST citizenship elsewhere that isn't allowed, so that made me a bit nervous about it. Also, I don't want to jeopardize my US government or social security pensions. At the moment, other than it being a bit more of a pain for me when coming into the UK than it is for my husband, there really isn't any need to apply for UK citizenship. I have been trying to explore all of the options but don't want to take any chances regarding losing my US citizenship or pensions.
> 
> Any info regarding that issue would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks, Jacki


You're fine to apply for British Citizenship by virtue of being married to a UK citizen. You'll not jeopardise anything to do with your US citizenship or pension/social security.

OTOH, if you were living outside of the US, like say in Canada, and you were living there long enough to qualify for citizenship without having first married a Canadian - i.e. you were in Vancouver on a work permit that eventually led to Permanent Resident status and the right to apply for naturalisation as a Canadian - and one day you decide "I want to become a Canadian" and actually go through with it, then in _that_ instance (i.e. you deliberately go out and seek to become a Canadian of your own accord) you run the risk of losing your US citizenship.

So, I'd recommend that you go and get naturalised _now_ and end the hassle of having to renew your UK status every 10 years... it'll take a few months for the paperwork to go through and the cost of naturalisation will likely go up again next April, so if you act now, you'll pay the 2017-2018 rate.


_*TL;DR* - you are married to a Brit so are free to become a UK citizen without any risk to your US citizenship/pension/social security_.


----------



## JackiO (May 14, 2017)

Interesting. So I qualified and applied for the ILR based on being here 10 years legally, not being married, but if I use the married card for UK citizenship I'm ok as a dual citizen. I am have to look into that. I was recently reviewing the UK citizenship info and I should be eligible now to apply since I've had the ILR for more than a year. 

Thanks for info on both the renewal and the citizenship--I just might do that. How does that affect your taxes?? So far I have not earned any money in the UK, other than for my job and then my US pension, so have only filed US taxes. I have heard that once I start collecting Social Security, that will be taxed by the UK government. If I become a UK citizen does that open me up for dual taxation on any of my income?

Just looking at it and that would be the only other worry I would have regarding dual citizenship.

Thanks, Jacki


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

JackiO said:


> Interesting. So I qualified and applied for the ILR based on being here 10 years legally, not being married, but if I use the married card for UK citizenship I'm ok as a dual citizen. I am have to look into that. I was recently reviewing the UK citizenship info and I should be eligible now to apply since I've had the ILR for more than a year.
> 
> Thanks for info on both the renewal and the citizenship--I just might do that. How does that affect your taxes?? So far I have not earned any money in the UK, other than for my job and then my US pension, so have only filed US taxes. I have heard that once I start collecting Social Security, that will be taxed by the UK government. If I become a UK citizen does that open me up for dual taxation on any of my income?
> 
> ...


You can apply as the spouse of a UK citizen who has had ILR for a year or more and I'd make that your claim to naturalisation (for the avoidance of doubt in the eyes of the US State Department).

If/when you decide to go forward with naturalisation, may I suggest that you partake of the Nationality Checking Service (NCS)? It's run by the Local Authority on behalf of the Home Office. The team will give your application the once over for you, make certified copies of all of your documents (so that you don't have to be parted from your passport and other important items while the application is pending) and send it all in on your behalf.

There is a fee for this service over and above the cost of the actual naturalisation application. Also, the NCS isn't a rush service (such a thing is _not_ available for citizenship applications like it is for other visa classes... you're just going to have to be patient and wait for a decision for this one) nor is it a guarantee that your application will be successful (although there is anecdotal evidence to suggest that it _is_ helpful... I went through the NCS and was successful) but rather it's a means by which you can apply without the hardship of being without your passport.


As for the tax situation, I don't know about that as I'm British-Canadian - perhaps some of our US friends here can shed some light on the topic or, you could go over to the Expat Tax branch and see what they have to say. If there's a Tax Treaty between the US and the UK, then you'll not be taxed twice on your income (provided you pay the appropriate tax in the country in which it is earned). 

You should also investigate to see if there's a pension arrangement between the US and UK as well - I know that when the time comes, I can get my CPP [Canadian Pension Plan] money paid out here by applying to the Department for Work and Pensions... such arrangements may also be in place for US citizens (but again, I don't know).


----------



## JackiO (May 14, 2017)

Thanks, this is all great info! I have a friend that is in a similar situation to me in that he has retired from the US government and is receiving his pension. Since he is older than me, he is already collecting his social security, which is where I found out about paying UK taxes on it. I believe that is the US/UK agreement, not paid under UK system but is taxed here. I will post the tax question in another thread and see if there is anybody with similar experience. Most folks I know only work and pay taxes here. 

Thanks again, this has all been very helpful and encouraging! I will start looking at the naturalization info ;-)


----------

